

Apologies from Flipkart for #BigBillionDay sale mess - dsr12
http://blog.flipkart.com/apologies-from-flipkart/

======
azifali
From the blog:

We realise that the shopping experience for many of you was frustrating due to
errors and unavailability of the website at times. We had deployed nearly 5000
servers and had prepared for 20 times the traffic growth – but the volume of
traffic at different times of the day was much higher than this. We are
continuing to significantly scale up all our back end systems so that we do a
much, much better job next time.

------
azifali
Why does someone need 5000 servers for 1 billion hits? Even at 20X the
suggested traffic it seems to be extremely over provisioned and under
optimized.

